# I did my first century today!!!!!



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

I did my first century today. I was solo for the first 70 miles and hooked up with a couple of buddies for the last 30. I had a 16.1 mph average and completed 100.1 in 6 hours 13 minutes. On mile 2 after hooking up with my riding buddies, the sidewall of my rear tire blew out. One of my buddies rode back to his house, with my stock shimano rear wheel in tow, and brought back his Clydesdale Zipp 404 off of his long distance bike for me to complete my century with. How about that for a good cycling buddy? I was just stunned. 

The downside of this experience is now I really really want a set of Zipps. Those puppies are AWESOME!!!!! I guess I need to pick up a 3rd job to support my cycling addiction.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Good work.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Great story, good job and you have one heck of a buddy there!
Curious, how many feet of climbing were on the route?
Im doing my first century in 22 days, and there is about 6000' of gain.
I think its going to hurt.
Just did my first metric in February and it only had 2000' over 66 miles.
It was very windy though.
Again, great job!


----------



## murielalex (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Good to have team support 

Great story and congrat on your first century! I remember my first, it was an almost religious experience.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Kudos - and what a great example of the comradere often shared between cyclists.

Careful, Centuries get addicting.


----------



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

Congratulations on the ride and you should take your buddy out for eats and drinks. I'm doing my 2nd century this July in a JDRF fund raiser in Vermont. Did their Wisconsin ride last year.


----------



## KenSmithMT (Feb 17, 2012)

Great job. Great buddy. Sounds like you're already hooked.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

Congrats, I just rode my first metric yesterday and I'm already getting the bug to ride a century... Hopefully within a few months I'll be able to do the full 100!!!


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

that's awesome... nice riding partner too.. makes riding so much more enjoyable...

is a tire blowout rare or do they happen on some of these century rides in hot weather?

i have one coming up in May 20 and didn't plan on bringin any spare tires... tubes yes.

glad you were able to complete... i know it was hard, but well worth it..

this would be my first century....


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

drodrigueznyc said:


> is a tire blowout rare or do they happen on some of these century rides in hot weather?


Tire blowouts are pretty rare. I would not expect them to vary cold vs. hot days, 2miles vs 100 miles. Probably more important to check your tires every couple of hundred miles for cuts or nicks. (Got a 3 cuts last year and could patch 2. The other blew out pretty good. $1 bill trick got me 4 miles home where I had new tires waiting)

Oh yea, first century (of the year) down for me also.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome.

I did my first century last year. I taped the route map up in my office to remind me to not slough off prior to the event. Now, I keep it up just as a reminder of that day.

Good job.


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

Good pace for first ride, well done.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

drodrigueznyc said:


> that's awesome... nice riding partner too.. makes riding so much more enjoyable...
> 
> is a tire blowout rare or do they happen on some of these century rides in hot weather?
> 
> ...


In my case, I ran over something that sliced the sidewall and created a weak spot and eventuatlly the tube poked through the hole and eventually created a small hole.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> In my case, I ran over something that sliced the sidewall and created a weak spot and eventuatlly the tube poked through the hole and eventually created a small hole.


Hi, something to file away for the future is it might have been possible to cut the old tube that blew out into smaller pieces using the teeth on the big chainring and then place the cut sections on the inside of the tire so you can get enough air back into the tire to make the rest of the trip or at least get to a sag stop or bike shop to get proper repairs done.

I did this once on a urban assault ride on a MTB when I blew a bunny hop and nailed a curb and messed up the rear wheel real bad. Had a 2 inch gash in the side wall, a deep dent in the rim and two broken spokes. Was able to get just enough air in to limp 10 miles home.

Later, Axlenut


----------



## mostoc (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats. 404's are a great buy. Go with tubulars and you'll drop a full pound of weight off your wheels and make those centuries easier.


----------



## mostoc (Apr 23, 2012)

Easier that is if you stay away from flats!


----------



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

mostoc said:


> Congrats. 404's are a great buy. Go with tubulars and you'll drop a full pound of weight off your wheels and make those centuries easier.


A set of 404's would be worth more than my entire bike.


----------



## jonr93 (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats! Great story - sounds like you have a good friend.


----------



## PlannerJohn (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats! Addictive, isn't it? Next century I want your friend in tow. What a story!

I finished my first about a week and a half ago, can't wait to do a second. My time was considerably slower, though I've also got a feedsack around my waist that I'm trying to drop. =)


----------

